
FCC Chairman Raises “Serious Concerns” About Sinclair-Tribune Merger - MBCook
https://deadline.com/2018/07/fcc-chairman-ajit-pai-serious-concerns-sinclair-tribune-merger-1202427041/
======
craftyguy
This seems very unlike Pai... Does he not have much to gain personally from
the merger (yet)? I have a hard time believing that _now_ he's starting to
regulate things, after the last few months.

~~~
creaghpatr
Sounds like a good time to question whether your premise is flawed.

~~~
thechao
I’ve had a lot more success viewing Pai’s actions as consistent, but unaligned
with my own, rather than assuming rank cronyism. I have a hard time believing
a “true yes man” could be as successful as he is—although, not impossible.

~~~
pasbesoin
I've lost track of who owns whom, but would this merger create a larger and
more effective competitor for Fox?

Does it compete with the wireless and telecommunications industries he appears
to be most aligned with?

Is the opposition a smokescreen, to provide some "balance" to present and
distract from all the rest that he is doing?

